
Amazon Leadership Principles - UkiahSmith
https://www.amazon.jobs/en/principles
======
DVassallo
I worked at AWS for 8 years. Overall it’s a good place to work, and I’d highly
recommend it to junior developers just starting out. I left 4 months ago, but
it wasn’t Amazon’s fault. I was treated well, was paid very well, and I liked
the work. But I was always going to be working on someone else’s terms there,
and I realized that wasn’t the ideal career path for me. I like working for
myself better, but I don’t regret my time at Amazon.

——

Edit: Here’s my comp progression at Amazon for those curious:

2010: €50K - Joined Amazon in Dublin, Ireland as an SDE-1 (entry level) in the
AWS CloudWatch team.

2011: €75K - Still at Amazon, same team.

2012: $120K - Moved to Seattle with the same team. Promoted to SDE-2.

2013: $150K - Still at Amazon, same team.

2014: $185K - Promoted to SDE-3 (senior level), same team.

2015: $230K - Still at Amazon, same team.

2016: $390K - Still at Amazon, same team.

2017: $470K - Still at Amazon, same team.

2018: $511K - Still at Amazon, same team.

2019: Left Amazon last February. You can read more about why here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19135399](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19135399)

All figures are gross income as shown in my W2. My last 3 year-end (Dec)
paystubs: [http://imgur.com/a/EgIVQln](http://imgur.com/a/EgIVQln)

~~~
alok-g
Did the numbers become so high in later years due to AMZN stock price gains?
Or some other reason?

~~~
DVassallo
The jump in 2016 was because I got an offer from Oracle and Amazon matched it.
I actually lost a bit from stock depreciation that year because most of my
RSUs bested a week after Trump’s election.

For 2017 and 2018, yes stock appreciation is the reason for the growth over
2016.

------
tempjobthrow
I have (successfully) interviewed with Amazon. One of the reasons I turned the
job down was my experience in the interview.

My "loop" was done by people who spend an hour with me asking my questions
designed to see if I fit into these "principles". After the third interview, I
was exhausted by parroting the same damn story multiple times - I mean, how
many stories can you come up with?

The bar-raiser was changed at the last minute and I got some random dude on
the phone who clearly had no idea what the job was about. He spent his hour
interrupting me and peppering me with random questions. I've been a lawyer and
am used to this so it was not an issue, but it was an all around weird, cult-
like experience.

I did well enough to get an offer, but when I walked out of the interview I'd
called up my wife and told her I would never join a company that seems to be
more cult and less company.

The whole vibe was just super weird. I mean, I'm used to big tech companies
thinking that they are doing world changing work (Msft, Goog. Never
interviewed with FB), but this was entirely on a different scale.

~~~
fieryscribe
> My "loop" was done by people who spend an hour with me asking my questions
> designed to see if I fit into these "principles". After the third interview,
> I was exhausted by parroting the same damn story multiple times - I mean,
> how many stories can you come up with?

I'm not sure how long ago this happened, but I'm surprised that your recruiter
did not prep you for this. They tell you about the LPs and to prep 1-2 stories
to demonstrate that LP, so you don't feel that you overlap.

LPs are used as a determiner of cultural fit and most other companies have
their own version of this (e.g., "Googliness"). It may seem more cult-ish, and
I thought that too when I joined, but it helps to move the business forward.

FWIW, I left Amazon a while ago for unrelated reasons.

------
alexandercrohde
_Shrug_ I would take these more seriously if I felt amazon was executing at an
impressive level. Honestly though, I feel like AWS (what I consider their
flagship, most-profitable product) runs on a windows-95-level interface and is
missing the most rudimentary features for over a decade.

If your results aren't successful, then your methodology must not be
successful.

~~~
gorbot
What features are they missing? Which competitors have these features? Are
AWS’s results not indicative of success?

~~~
alexandercrohde
Here are some example very basic use-cases:

\- Ability to show all EC2 instances by creator (e.g. David quits, what
servers did he make?)

\- Ability to sort EC2 instances by date of creation

\- Ability to show instances that seem inactive (< 5% CPU average load).

\- Ability for searches on instance names to support partial matching.

\- Ability to change PEM file associated with a server

\- Option to resize instance HD size and have it immediately extend the FS

\- Status indicator on instances that show when the server is under so much
load it may not be responding to SSH

\- I'm seeing a glitch lately where dialogs follow my cursor.

These are just a few very basic things I can think of off the top of my head.
I'm sure there are hundreds that other people have come up with.

An organization that cannot successfully direct such requests to the teams to
build them, and then make it happen, within a decade is not an organization I
would model after.

They may be market successful, because they were the first mover, but they
aren't taking basic steps to solidify that dominance imo.

------
jcutrell
Ugh.

"Are Right, A Lot" \- what is this, a magnet for egomaniacs?

"Have Backbone; Disagree and Commit"...

These two mixed feel super toxic. The others are important, but these seem to
override the humility necessary for learning...

------
mkrazzledazzle
Cult Commandments

------
outside1234
Also, 1) Work new hires to death, 2) Make employees cry, 3) Pay like sh*t

~~~
o10449366
* $108,000 base salary, $120,000 in NYC/SF

* $24,000 signing bonus, $28,000 in NYC/SF (even more if returning intern)

* $7,000 tax-assisted relocation bonus

* $3,000 stock yr 1, $10,500 yr 2, $28,000 yr 2.5/3.0/3.5/4.0

These are not "shit" numbers for a new graduate with only a bachelors degree.

~~~
JaimeThompson
Amazon does employ more than tech people which is probably what the person was
referring to.

